# Problem calling 1300 no from abroad???????



## undertaker (Apr 20, 2010)

Hi

I have tried callin to 1300---------- nos for the last couple of days to clarify about my (VE 175 offshore) visa status. Unfortunately I couldnt get through to it. 

Can anyone pls tell how to call +61 1300.............nos from Bangladesh landline ? Do I need to use 08(area code for Adelaide) which is not mentioned to the given contact no for immi?

Will appreciate your quick response.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

undertaker said:


> Hi
> 
> I have tried callin to 1300---------- nos for the last couple of days to clarify about my (VE 175 offshore) visa status. Unfortunately I couldnt get through to it.
> 
> ...


Is it +61 1300 364 613 (outside Australia) you are ringing and of courseyou'll need to ting whatever your numbers are for exiting from Bangladesh too, ie.
If I am in Australia and using our main telstra system I need to ring 0011 first for international calls and then the country prefix.

The other thing could be either just the number of callers attempting to get through and in that case they may have just closed the service for I know of one particular forum that seems to specialise in stirring up the hornets nest.


----------

